# Einfacher Gamecreator



## Healrox (1. August 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Nachdem ich jetzt ein paar Stunden in den RPG Maker versenkt habe (für mich zu umständlich und unlogisch) suche ich einen WYSIWYG Editor für Spiele. Gibt es sowas und ist da was empfehlenswert. Soll eher so in die Indie-Ecke gehen, allerdings kein Platformer. Eher so WiSim.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. August 2015)

Das hängt ganz davon ab, was man machen möchte. ohne Arbeit geht es nicht. Und der RPG-Maker ist eben weniger ein Gamecreater als eben das, was er schon laut seinem Namen sein soll. Wenn du einfache Gamecreation-Tools möchtest, dann gibt es da einige nette Dinger.

Mein persönlicher Favorit für 2D Games ist immernoch der Gamemaker, der mittlerweile von YoYo vertrieben wird: GameMaker: Studio | YoYo Games
Auch eine nette Spielerei ist dieser: https://www.scirra.com/construct2

Bei Steam gibt es übrigens einige dieser Tools.

Du hast bei der richtigen Programmierung deutlich mehr Freiheiten. Benötigt aber auch deutlich mehr Einarbeitungszeit. Jedes dieser Gamecreator-Tools hat seine eigene Logik, hinter die man erst einmal steigen muss. Kein Tool wird man aus dem FF beherrschen. Und je nach Spieldesign und Mechanik passt das eine Tool besser als das andere. Du wirst mit einem Tool niemals auf ewig glücklich werden. Du wirst immer an Grenzen stoßen. Ich würde mich daher auf jeden Fall auch mit der Programmierung beschäftigen. Es muss ja nicht gleich C oder C++ sein. Der Gamemaker hat mit der GML eine eigene Scriptsprache an Board. Man kann auch für den Browser mit PHP und Javascript Spiele entwickeln. Und auch sehr beliebt gerade bei Einsteigern sind vor allem die für Spiele ausgelegten Basic-Sprachen:
- BlitzBasic: The Official Blitz Website (scheint aber langsam zu sterben - einige Versionen mittlerweile OpenSource)
- Monkex X: Monkey X (der Nachfolger der BlitzBasic-Reihe und erstaunlich vielseitig)
- GLBasic: GLBasic - multiplatform development in BASIC (Leider seit Januar 2014 keine neue Major. Scheint aber noch weiterentwickelt zu werden)
- DarkBasic: http://www.thegamecreators.com/?m=view_product&id=2000 (eine sehr bekannte Sprache für die Spieleprogrammierung)
- PureBasic: http://www.purebasic.de/ (mein Favorit. Kompilierte Basic-Sprache, die auch zur Entwicklung von Desktopanwendungen herhalten kann)

Man kann wenn man will auch die harte Schule machen und mit C/C++ und DirectX/OpenGL alles zu Fuß machen. Aber das bedeutet unfassbar viel Arbeit, lernen und vor allem Frust. Ich würde und habe mir das auch nicht angetan, da es eh alles nur Hobby für mich ist.


----------



## Healrox (1. August 2015)

Danke für die klasse Antwort.
Bei mir wäre es nicht mal Hobby, nur ein Projekt an dem ich mich gerne versuchen möchte. Das wäre mit dem RPG Maker schon möglich, aber wenn ich sehe, wie man sich da über die "Events" und "Switches" verbiegen muss um ein paar  multiple choice Boxen zu machen (von der "Engine" dahinter mal abgesehen) dann ist mir das zu kompliziert.

Da würde ich es lieber simpel halten und die eine oder andere Kröte beim design schlucken.

Danke für die Tipps, ich werd mir die Softwares mal anschauen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. August 2015)

Diese Probleme wirst du mit den meisten Gamecreator haben. Denn die meisten Tools sind eher auf einfachere oder bewegte Spiele ausgelegt. Sidescroller, Plattformer und vielleicht auch Puzzles. Die klassische Casual Games. Die einfachste Art, komplexere Wirtschaftssimulationen zu machen ist für den Browser oder als normale Anwendung. Aber ums Programmieren kommt man dafür kaum rum. Denn auch die Berechnungen der Zahlenwerte sind mit solchen Tools nur sehr abstrakt zu lösen bzw. Je nach Tool überhaupt garnicht sinnvoll zu lösen. Gerade diese Multiplechoice-Geschichten sind in diesen Tools garnicht vorgesehen und man muss dafür haarsträubende Lösungen finden.


----------



## KlausJir (4. August 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich erfolgreiche Spiele, welche auf so einem Editor beruhen?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. August 2015)

KlausJir schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich erfolgreiche Spiele, welche auf so einem Editor beruhen?


Hotline Miami: Hotline Miami | Showcase | YoYo Games
Spelunky: Spelunky | Showcase | YoYo Games
um mal 2 Beispiele zu nennen.

Und selbst wenn nicht heißt das nicht, das die Spiele nicht erfolgreich sein können. Denn ein Spiel lebt von der Idee, vom Gameplay, der Story etc. Da ist es nur wichtig, das diese Gamecreator alles haben, um die Ideen zu realisieren. Das Spiel entwickelt immernoch die Person, die vor dem Monitor sitzt und nicht das Tool. Es ist wie der Name schon sagt *das Werkzeug*! Erlaubt ist, was funktioniert. Schließlich war Minecraft trotz verhasstem Java-Unterbau ein riesiger Erfolg. Restricted Area hat sich auch gut verkauft, obwohl die Basis das fast unbekannte PureBasic war. League of Legends basierte anfangs auf dem XNA Developement Kit für .NET. Man kann leider nicht hinter die Kulissen aller Spiele schauen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das sehr viele Spiele (egal ob PC, Smartphone oder Konsole) aus Gamecreator's stammen. Und Engines wie UE4 oder CryEngine sind auch mittlerweile eine Art Gamecreator, für die man kaum noch programmieren muss. Sind nur eben deutlich komplexer 

Man sollte dieses Thema sowieso eher aus Eigenantrieb angehen, anstatt den Erfolg oder das Kommerzielle im Hinterkopf zu haben. Bei der Masse an Spielen geht nämlich auch mal ganz gerne unter, das AAA-Titel meist über ein Jahr in Entwicklung sind, mehrere Leute damit beschäftigt waren und vor allem mehrere Millionen Euro Budget verschlingen. So etwas demotiviert, weil man als Einzelperson oder in einer ganz kleinen Gruppe kaum einen solchen Mammut bringen kann. Klar schaffen es auch kleine Gruppen wie z.B. Mojang. Dafür musste aber das Konzept einzigartig sein und das Spiel nahezu jeden begeistern. Die technische Umsetzung war garantiert nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt für den Erfolg. Das Spiel hätte man auch mit dem Gamemaker machen können und es hätte sich wie blöde verkauft. Der Erfinder hatte aber nicht mit dem Erfolg gerechnet und hat das Spiel aus eigenem Antrieb gemacht. Hätte er denErfolg eines Blockbusters angepeilt, hätte er es erst garnicht damit versucht.


----------

